# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Не вовремя, но всё же...

## simply_was

Осень, осень, я повешен
Я распят на электричке
В проводах больших и малых.
Осень, Осень, я безгрешен
Я кидаю в небо листья
Я бросаюсь под колёса.
Осень, осень, так неспешно
Наступает злая поступь
Той вдовы что вечно в белом.
Осень, Осень, отдыхаю
И смотрю в большое небо
Жду когда она запляшет.

----------


## fucka rolla

кто это?красиво.... у маяковского что-то на подобие есть.....красиво.....

----------


## Kloyn

Дамс пару кубиков марфина 100гр водки на дарогу и котайся 
скока влезит ощущение как  и тут.

----------

